# Some ride stoke



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

A video from this mornings FIFO ride (First In, First Out) at 5am. Temperature was about 18 degrees. :thumbsup:






****


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Couldn't find the vid, but at least found more info on your lights.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Embedded video is working for me. Here is the link - Lair O' The Bear Ice Capades on Vimeo

****


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Picture from this mornings ride









*****


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Short video clip of one of the sections.






****


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Watching the sun rise coming up on Evergreen Mtn














*****


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

scar said:


> Watching the sun rise coming up on Evergreen Mtn
> 
> View attachment 858885
> 
> ...


 Very cool Scar!!!! Talk about starting your day off right!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

scar said:


> A video from this mornings FIFO ride (First In, First Out) at 5am. Temperature was about 18 degrees. :thumbsup:
> ****


Scar, about the first video; Super cool trail. Looks like most of the time you're going down hill ( yes/no ? )...Are you shuttling to get to the top and then one of the bud's riding ya' back up to get the car? Just wondering.

To be honest I'm amazed at how passive most of the trail looked considering it looks to be going down a mountain. While I did see a couple technical sections here or there most of it looked very smooth. How far away from your home do you have to travel to get to those trails? Very envious am I.

For me to ride in the mountains I would have to drive about 3hrs from where I live. The biggest hills nearest me are in the area surrounding Frederick, Md. ( otherwise known as "Fredrock" ) ( 1.5hr drive ) Some nice trails there but almost all of it is undulating rock. Very rugged. If the constant hucking over rock and loose stone doesn't get you the babyheads and golf-ball sized stones will. Goodness how I wish some of the stuff there was a little more passive. Never been to Co. Seeing those trails in your video makes me wish I could ride there one day.

Right now I'm really Jones'ing for a ride. Saturday the cold weather is supposed to move in. I'm so desperate right now that I'm probably going to bundle up to catch a ride. If I'm lucky there might even be a frosting of light snow by the weekend. Crossing my fingers hoping that the winds taper down before I ride. Cold I can handle, cold AND wind...ehh....that's another story. ..Now if I can just find the balaclava...


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Cat - Thanks for being interested in the video(s). As the saying goes we have to "earn our turns" here along the Denver Front Range. I grew up living only about 15mins- 1/2 hour from most of trails. Had a family and moved out to the suburbs to get more house for the money. My drive is now 30 miles/35 minutes to 45 miles/1 hr to get to the trails depending on which one we are riding. I get up at about 3am in the morning on the days we are riding so that I can get my stuff packed up and be at the trail head by 4:30am.

The trail/video in question is a newly cut trail so yes it is pretty tame in spots. Nature/weather should change that over time. It is also known as one of the beginner trails along the front range as the climb to the top is alot more gradual than most others in the area. I do not post up videos of the climbs as I figure they are boring and the camera is dancing around alot from me from pulling on the bars. We have a great variety of trails available from tame to just nasty/rocky trails. Here is a link to some pics and a video that a local did of one of the more gnarly trails named Dakota Ridge/Hogback. Nothing but total rock riding. Here is video I did of us doing it in the dark a few years ago - Untitled on Vimeo. I took a pretty hard spill on Labor Day and broke 2 ribs, punctured a lung, and a concussion and have not been on this trail since. Not much room for failure up there and I have not gotten my courage up yet either. Hoping to get back up there this year for sure.

Most of our rides start out with lung busting climbs right from the parking lot but that means they end in great downhills back to the cars. The majority of my rides are at 5am, before work so I am a little time constrained as well as I need to be able to function once I get to work so many of the rides are not what you would call epic. I had one of my better weeks of being able to get out and ride before work right before Christmas. I rode 6 days in a row before work with two weekend "urban assault" rides while only taking one day off, eight rides in 9 days. Here is what the mileage and elevation looked like for that week -

Friday morning - North Table Mtn - 7.22 miles / 1040 feet of climbing
Saturday night - Urban Assault - 11 miles / 500 feet of climbing
Sunday - no riding
Monday morning - White Ranch - 7.5 miles / 1500 feet of climbing
Tuesday morning - Lair o' the Bear - 5.3 miles / 1000 feet of climbing
Weds morning - Matthew Winters - 5.3 miles / 1000 feet of climbing
Thursday morning - Chimney Gulch - 5.1 miles / 2200 feet of climbing
Friday morning - North Table Mtn - 7.22 miles / 1040 feet of climbing
Saturday night - Urban Assault - 11 miles / 500 feet of climbing
Total = 59.6 miles / 8840 feet of climbing.

I was really happy with my achievements for rides in this period, a personal record for number of rides in a row. My legs were sure feeling it at the end. Another point that makes me real proud is that I am the "old guy" of our group as I will be turning 50 in a couple of weeks. One of the other guys is in the mid 40's with everyone else being in their 30's. My wife is constantly asking me when I am going to grow up and I always respond back - Never!!!

We use to really drop off in the winter but about 3 years ago we decided "no excuses" and continued to ride thru the winters. I think I actually have more fun on the winter rides as they are so much more peaceful and fulfilling. I love when you get back to work and everyone is complaining about the cold walking from their cars to the building then they turn to me and say "I suppose you guys rode this morning?", Yep! People at work can always tell when I have gone for a ride before work as I am all jonesed and in an overly good mode. Biking really does do the mind and body good.

If you ever make it out to Colorado please be sure to let me know and I can show you around our trails and local micro breweries. I have met several MTBR members as they have came thru Colorado and done some riding with them. It is always so much funner to meet them in person after communicating with them on the forums. The one thing I hate about the internet is that a simple post can make a person sound so cold and an a**hole. I know I have taken a couple of digs at you over the years about Chinese lights but I am very passionate about the lights that I build and proud of the reputation they have earned over the 6 years of doing it. Here is a link to a thread in the local Colorado - Front Range Forum that recently popped up that I think speaks to the long term value of my lights - http://forums.mtbr.com/colorado-front-range/any-lights-best-magicshines-winter-use-889585.html. I know the Chinese stuff is so ridiculously cheap but I feel like the long delivery times, not knowing what version of product you are actually going to be getting, not being able to get ahold of the "reseller" once they have taken your money for any kind of customer service, having the "reseller" not being tech savvy enough to even know what they are selling are all not worth it over the long run. I totally stand behind my lights whether you bought it from me a month ago or 6 years ago. I believe you should not have to buy a new light every year or two.

I really do mean it, that if you ever make it out to Colorado, please let me know as I would love to meet you in person and do some riding with you.

Hope you have a great year in 2014 :thumbsup:

****


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*A couple of pics from this mornings ride*

























*****


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Looks like a strontium nitrate rocket booster under the seat there. Maybe a flame throwing, anti-wheel sucker device.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Vancbiker -  :thumbsup:

How about some night time ski bike stoke? http://forums.mtbr.com/colorado-front-range/oh-man-i-love-snow-so-much-906829.html

***


----------



## Smoke&Lasers (Feb 22, 2014)

Scar very smart photos & video.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Got a group of customers from Colorado Springs that do weekly night rides. Here is a video from their ride from two nights ago. Looks like total *funishment* :thumbsup:






****


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

scar said:


> Got a group of customers from Colorado Springs that do weekly night rides. Here is a video from their ride from two nights ago. Looks like total *funishment* :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scar, were any of those people using helmet lights? If they were I couldn't tell ...except perhaps at the very end when I thought I saw one dim dancing spot. Geez, that entire section looked like it had no rock whatsoever ( although there were some nice steps here or there ) Looks like a sweet downhill.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Video's look a lot better when there are other people in it. I need to find some lunatics to ride with me in the Boulder area rather than ride by myself. Alas, CS is a bit far for me to go....


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is a link to the trail in MTBProject - Chutes - Gold Camp Rd - Buckhorn - Captain Jacks Mountain Bike Trail, Manitou Springs, CO

Some of the trails down in Colorado Spinrgs are all rock, it is just decomposed granite so it is like ball bearing when dry. This is also an OHV trail that gets chewed up by motorcycles during the day. You don't want to risk riding this on a bike during the day. The guys mentioned it was their fastest time down as they had just got rain. You can see the beam from the camera rider's helmet light early in the video. The mentioned it was foggy and you can see the dust flying as the camera is a the back of the train. They may have either turned on low or all the way off because of these conditions.

TheNormsk - We will have to hook and do a ride sometime. I ride Jeffco Open Space trail mostly because I work in that area. I live out in Brighton so about the same drive to get to the Boulder area.

****


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Scar, we'll have to make a date. I'm crazy busy at the moment with remodeling a house so I've barely ridden in two months. When I have got out I tends to be after 9pm, but if we schedule something....


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

****


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

scar said:


> ****


 Hey Scar, thanx again for sharing another video. I've been laid up so far for five weeks recovering from an injury so really enjoying these video's. Helping keep some sanity!! Looks like at least another six+ weeks to go so keep them coming. Cheers!!:thumbsup:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

indebt said:


> Hey Scar, thanx again for sharing another video. I've been laid up so far for five weeks recovering from an injury so really enjoying these video's. Helping keep some sanity!! Looks like at least another six+ weeks to go so keep them coming. Cheers!!:thumbsup:


indebt - Sorry to hear about an injury? Sounds like quite the injury.

Glad you enjoyed it. realize there is no jamming music track but just have no time. Current videos are a little more bouncy and hard to keep my buddies in the frame as I am currently riding a fully rigid fat bike. Still a hoot!

I will try to keep them rolling for you.

****


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

scar said:


> indebt - Sorry to hear about an injury? Sounds like quite the injury.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it. realize there is no jamming music track but just have no time. Current videos are a little more bouncy and hard to keep my buddies in the frame as I am currently riding a fully rigid fat bike. Still a hoot!
> 
> ...


Me too but I would give it a hoot and a half!
Mole

indebt - wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

You have now idea how much I a appreciate your comments guys,,,, thank you,, as not working or riding has made days feel very long and un advent full.

I haven't experienced the fat bike ride yet but think It can be well worth the investment. Friends of mine moved to north east Alberta and I have been bugging them to invest in a couple fat bikes,,,,, but so far they haven't taken the bait. I'm still working on it!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Your killing me scar lol. Dont get views like that here lol. Assuming you guys have fat bikes for when the snow starts to pile up around there?


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I rode last night, sans lights. I think I like it better.
This was 9:15 CST, probably would of been better around 2AM.

Super moon was fairly bright, but none of my photo's of the trail came out.









This looks like the moon, but it's actually my dogs light.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

***


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow!! What a well shot video,,, I enjoyed that very much. Thanx Scar!!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Posted up mostly for you :thumbsup: Hope you are doing well?


***


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanx Scar!!! Getting more healed up, hope to be doing mellow rides within a couple weeks.:yesnod:


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone !














***


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Happy New Year!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

So jealous,,,,, wish I was there. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Happy new year!!



And I don't have to be jealous anymore (besides where you get to ride) I got snow and more open trails than just my one 5 mins from home. And a 3day weekend to ride 

Video coming soon!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Oh yeah!!!*






***


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

That is some crazy ride right there. Many, including me, probably couldn't ride this in the day without falling off the side of the mountain. Definitely awesome though.

He said on instagram that he was using a ledlenser light. Maybe this one
Ledlenser XEO19R weiß | Stirnlampen | Stirnlampen & Taschenlampen I Ledlenser Onlineshop Deutschland


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

That trail looks like a blast. We have a pretty gnarly one here along the Front Range called the Hogback or Dinosaur Ridge -






Here is a link to a really well written article on Singletrack.com that I think nails the "vibe" of riding in the dark

An Ode to the Night: The Most Intense Time to Ride

***


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is what it that trail looks like during the daylight (not my video ) -






***


----------

